# excellent codition Penn 440 SS



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

$40 plus whatever it cost to ship
reel in perfect woking condition hardly a scratch on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2019)

Is that a metal or graphite body?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

PierRat4Life said:


> Is that a metal or graphite body?


box says graphite rotor body


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> $40 plus whatever it cost to ship
> reel in perfect woking condition hardly a scratch on it.
> View attachment 61987
> View attachment 61989
> View attachment 61991



PRICE DROP $30 plus shipping


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> $40 plus whatever it cost to ship
> reel in perfect woking condition hardly a scratch on it.
> View attachment 61987
> View attachment 61989
> View attachment 61991


PRICE DROP $30 plus shipping


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> price drop $30 plus shipping


no longer for sale


----------

